# Look Ergopost 4 bolt size



## jmartpr (Apr 9, 2008)

Does anyone knows the bolt size for a Look Ergopost 4? I have one with the regular steel bolt and was thinking of upgrading the bolt to a Titanium. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jmartpr (Apr 9, 2008)

Just in case someone needs the size: M8 x 40mm


----------

